# CCB over RESP?



## diana8 (12 mo ago)

Hi all! I live in Canada and I just gave birth two months ago. I have been planning to apply for an RESP, but I've heard some mixed opinions about it. I stumbled upon this article from Insurance for Children that discusses CCB (Canada Child Benefit) and its advantages. This seems like a better option. Has anyone here chosen CCB over RESP as well? What can you say about it? Or is investing in Child Plan TM, participating whole life insurance much better? From what I read, the cash values here can be used for different financial needs including education, down payment for a house, and starting a business. Looking forward to your responses!


----------

